# JO seasoning near Holden beach?



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Still catching plenty blue crabs in the ICW while speck fishing. Is there a source for JO seasoning near holden beach, NC? I would like the #2, but i'll take what i can find. 
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

do they have it at Bass Pro?... seems to me the last time I stopped at the factory they said they had it in BP...


----------

